# خمس طرق للتوبه



## حبيبه الناصرى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

خمس طرق للتوبة ـ القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 
قصة رمزية قصيرة: (من بقايا حِكم الآباء، قالوها على هيئة قصص رمزية)

مَثَل التوأمين


مرة من المرات، حُبِل بتوأمين في وقت واحد، وعَبَرَت الأسابيع وكان التوأمان ينموان. وكلما كان نموهما يزداد، كلما كانا يضحكان فرحاً: ”ما أعظم ما نحن عليه إذ حُبِلَ بنا! ما أجملها حياة“!
وبدأ التوأمان يكتشفان العالم الصغير الذي يعيشان فيه.


وحينما انتبها إلى الحَبْل الذي ينزل إليهما ويعطيهما الحياة (وهما في بطن أُمهما)، كانا يطربان فرحاً! ويقولان: ”ما أعظم محبة أُمنا لنا، حتى أنها تجعلنا نشترك في حياتها“! 
وامتدت الأسابيع إلى شهور، وبدأ التوأمان يُلاحظان كم أن شكلهما يتغير شيئاً فشيئاً. فسأل أحدهما الآخر: ”ماذا يعني هذا“؟
فردَّ عليه شقيقه: ”إنه يعني أن بقاءنا في هذا العالم آتٍ إلى نهايته“.
فأجابه الأول: ”... لكني لا أريد أن أرحل، أريد أن أبقى هنا دائماً“.
فردَّ عليه الآخر: ”... إن الأمر لا خيار لنا فيه. فربما كانت هناك حياة تنتظرنا بعد خروجنا من ههنا“.
فأجابه التوأم: ”ولكن كيف يكون هذا؟ فإننا بخروجنا سوف نفقد هذا الحَبْل الذي يُغذِّينا بالحياة، فكيف يمكن أن تكون لنا حياة بدونه؟ ثم هناك برهان آخر، فكما يبدو أن آخرين كانوا هنا قبلنا ورحلوا خارجاً، ولم يرجع ولا واحد منهم ليقول لنا إن هناك حياة بعد الخروج من هنا. لا، لا، هذه هي نهايتنا؛ بل إنه يبدو أنه لا يوجد أُمٌّ على الإطلاق“.
فاحتجَّ التوأم الآخر على شقيقه: ”لا، لابد أن تكون حياة! فلأي سببٍ آخر جئنا إلى هذا العالم؟ وكيف لا نبقى أحياء“؟
فردَّ عليه التوأم الأول: ”خبِّرني، هل رأيتَ أُمنا ولو مرة واحدة؟ يبدو أنها تحيا فقط في تصوُّرنا. وبهذا نكون نحن الذين اخترعنا هذه الفكرة لعلَّها تجعلنا سعداء“.
وهكذا، كانت الأيام الأخيرة في الرَّحِم مليئة بالتساؤلات العميقة والخوف الشديد من الخروج. وأخيراً، حلَّت لحظة الولادة.
ولما انتقل التوأمان من عالمهما المظلم هذا، فتحا أعينهما وصرخا من الفرحة، إذ شاهدا أحلامهما تتحقق بأجمل مما تصوَّرا.

+ هذا هو الموت في مفهوم المسيحية. ويقول الآباء القديسون إن هذا العالم هو بمثابة الرَّحِم الذي سيلدنا إلى العالم الجديد أو الدهر الجديد.
+ وهكذا يمكننا أن نَدهَش من قول القديس بولس الرسول:
+ «لأن هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت... أين شوكتُكَ يا موت؟ أين غلبتُكِ يا هاوية؟ أما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية، وقوة الخطية هي الناموس. ولكن شكراً لله الذي يُعطينا الغَلَبَة بربنا يسوع المسيح» (1كو 15: 53-57) (وهو أصحاح القيامة).
خمسة طرق للتوبة
+ هل أُعدِّد ما يُسمَّى أسهل السبل للتوبة؟ هناك طُرُق مختلفة عديدة تتَّجه نحو نفس الغاية، وجميعها تنتهي أخيراً بالسماء.
+ أول طريق للتوبةهو الاعتراف بخطاياك: «أولاً اعترف بخطاياك لكي تتبرر» (إش 43: 26 حسب النص المترجم). وقد كتب النبي أيضاً: «قلتُ أعترف للرب بذنبي، وأنت صفحتَ عن نفاق قلبي» (مز 32: 5). اعترف، إذن، بخطاياك، وسوف يغفر الله لك. الاعتراف بالخطايا يُساعدنا على الكفِّ عن ارتكابها. في مخدعك احفظ ضميرك منشغلاً بلومك لنفسك؛ حينئذ لن تضطر لمواجهة مُدَّعٍ آخر في مكانٍ آخر قدَّام منبر الرب. هذا هو الطريق الملكي للتوبة.
+ أما الطريق الثاني،فليس أدنى منه منزلةً، أعني: نسيان الإساءات، ضبط الانفعال، الصفح عن ذنوب رفقائنا (قارن مت 18: 28) لكي يصفح الرب عن ذنوبنا (مت 6: 12). هذا هو الطريق التالي للتكفير عن خطايانا، كما يقول الرب: «إن غفرتم للناس زلاَّتهم يغفر أيضاً لكم أبوكم السماوي» (مت 6: 14).
+ أتريد أن تعرف الطريق الثالث؟ إنه الصلاة، الصلاة الحارة المجتهدة، الصلاة من القلب.
+ الطريق الرابعهو الصدقة، وهي أيضاً طريق فعَّال جداً.
+ بعد ذلك يأتي السلوك المتواضع البسيط، الذي يُبطِل الخطيئة بنفس القوة شأنه شأن الوسائل الأخرى. فالعشَّار يشهد لذلك، فلما لم تكن له أعمال صالحة ليُعدِّدها، فقد قدَّم عِوَضاً عنها اتضاعاً، فسقط عنه حِمل خطاياه (وهذا هو الطريق الخامس​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
يا غاليه
شكرا جدا
ربنا يباركك*​​


----------



## staregypt (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الرب بارك حياتك وخدمتك
موضوع مهم فى حياتنا الروحية والابدية
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> يا غاليه
> شكرا جدا
> ربنا يباركك*​​






دام لى حضورك وتشجيعك اخى الغالى الرب يبارك ايامك
​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> الرب بارك حياتك وخدمتك
> موضوع مهم فى حياتنا الروحية والابدية
> :Love_Mailbox:




استر حبيبتى ميرسى كتير لمرورك المميز دائما الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rania79 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

تويبك روعة بجد ميرسى ليكى حبييتى


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> تويبك روعة بجد ميرسى ليكى حبييتى




انا الشاكرة لكى حضورك وتقيمك حبيبتى دام هذا الحضور والتميز الدائم بالمرورك​


----------

